
Show HN: We transform Excel sheets into APIs to make complex computations easy - julienmarie
http://calcfusion.com/
======
8bitsboy
If I understand well, instead of using Excel as a database, it runs Excel
sheets as APIs. Am I right? Does it work with all Excel functions?

~~~
julienmarie
It handles most of Excel functions and hence most of the use cases. And yes,
you are totally right. Instead of using spreadsheets as a DB, it is used for
what spreadsheets excel at ( no pun intended ) : calculations and rules.

